# Культурный раздел > Кино и Видео >  Самые страшные кинофильмы

## Vanya

[SIGN]какой для вас самый-самый жуткий? и что вас, собственно, привлекает в таких фильмах?[/SIGN]

:aq:
лично для меня это "Фантазм" [Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

и "Омен" ...ну может "Звонок" ещё ...так же очень впечатляют японские ужасы :aq:

забыл...ещё же есть советский "Вий"!  его американское "переиздание" совсем чот не фпечатлило =\

----------


## Asteriks

Ужастики не смотрю. Боюсь! УжаСССС!

----------


## SDS

Ленин на броневике...

А еще Эльцин на танке... ат такога кино много народу пачем зря пастрадала...

----------


## Irina

Я не помню как называется, но кажется Крысы. Бррр!

----------


## Akasey

наверное Чистилище, может Куб (обе части). Хоть не ужастики, но...

----------


## BiZ111

Пила, Хостел, Куб - набор мяса и кишек. Какой нафиг страшный? Режиссёры - больные люди, тьфу.

Европейский "Звонок 1, 2" хорош, азиатский - не такой. У нас разное представление о призраках и прочего. 

Для меня самые страшные фильмы, в которых нет музыки (ужасы). На первом месте "Карантин", на втором "Паранормальное явление", к примеру. Был ещё какой-то..Но я такие вещи удаляю поскорее с компьютера. 

В раннем детстве посмотрел "Чужой" - не мог спать, ревел от страха))) Очень было страшно ещё пару лет и избегал его. Потом как-то кое-кто мне сказал кое что и я посмотрел уже спокойно линейку "Чужих" .

----------

